# Here are answers to 2005 YardMan mower problems.



## KYGOLFER (Sep 1, 2013)

I had made posts and threads on 9/2, 9/5, 10/22, under KYGOFER, about a 2005 Yardman tractor. ( the 10/22 post has pictures) 
My problem was that I would burn up belts. Then, the belt and blades would engage, while manual engagement lever was in off position. See old posts for problems stated. 
Here are answers that I figured out. This is a series 600 MTD mower. This series mower states it recommends a " Kevlar" belt. Whatever you do, do not buy a cheaper, non-kevlar belt. The " Kevlar ' belts withstand the heat that this mower produces around it's pulleys. NOTHING ELSE WILL WORK!
Now, for the engagement problem, I changed out 3 parts. I put a new lever assembly # 647-0064, a Plate assembly #683-0302, and a new extension spring #732-0944. My mower now runs like a champ! If I were a real betting man, I would really think that the "Plate Assembly" was the culprit. The new one fits so much snugger on bolt, and has less up and down flex motion, that the old one. Just that little bit, was causing the belt to droop, and not contact pulley at right level. Which, in turn, caused it to be a tad tight around motor pulley spinning, which caused the engagement of blades. 
If anyone has questions, let me know. I'm as happy as a pig in slop, to finally figure this out.:lmao:


----------

